

Introduction to Website Parasites (of the criminal hacker variety) - hga
http://blog.unmaskparasites.com/2010/04/14/introduction-to-website-parasites/

======
Matt_Cutts
This is a 101-style intro post, but <http://blog.unmaskparasites.com/> in
general is good stuff because you get to see how real crackers are hacking
WordPress and other web server software.

------
madair
I was expecting an article about Facebook Like buttons, and those little Digg
buttons scattered all over the web, but this was pretty good too!

~~~
hga
Ha!

Indeed, and those too are pretty obnoxious but more tolerable; I expect a
Firefox add-on any time now to zap them.

I too didn't really know what to make of the title when it showed up on a
mailing list and have added context to the HN title. Thanks.

